# Delano, CA - Cleopatra - Female BGSD



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

This is from a crosspost. I do not have any other info

I know this is going to be a long bulletin but please take the time to look at each and every picture.. while you are reading this bulletin and looking at their pictures they are sitting in a concrete kennel confused and sad thinking they did something to deserve going to the pound.. I am trying my best to save these babies...

Please Please save these babies.. if you have any questions for me please email me at [email protected] or the 
Delano Police Dept at [email protected]


Cleopatra

I for the life of me cannot figure out why Cleopatra is still here...SHe is the sweetest girl and is great over all!! she is great on a leash and listens and would be a great companion..she gets along great with other dogs especially little ones ... Please save her!!!!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

She's GORGEOUS!


----------

